# Converting split-entry to 2-story



## bwbelle (Aug 27, 2005)

We have a split-entry home. Unlike most split-entry homes, our bottom level is not partially buried but was built on a concrete slab at street level. We are not fond of the split entry and would rather have a regular 2-story home. Realizing that this would obviously be a major renovation, my question is...is this type of remodel feasible and what would it involve?


----------



## Bill (Sep 25, 2005)

it is hard to vision what you have and what you want to do with out seeing a picture.  i am sure it can be done but the cost will be reflected in what has to be done to accomplish your vision of the final results.  the major problem will probably be the stair to the second level.  the stair has to rise about 8 inches for each step and the steps have to be at least 10 inches long.  you may have to increase the size of your entry to accommodate the stairs and the entry.  this may be a big project.


----------



## FirTrader (Sep 25, 2005)

BWB, I tell my clients, "If you got the money, honey, I got the time."  That's what it really boils down to.  If you've got a couple hundred thousand burning a hole in your pocket, I'll build you EXACTLY what you want.   

Bill is right - you're talking about a semi-major reno.  Where to put the new stairs?  What do you do with the old ones?  (what is the relation between the new stairs and the old ones?).  What happens outside?  .... not an easy little weekend job.


----------

